# Looking in Montana or the Yukon for a good spot



## jojoofu (Jul 29, 2016)

Hey everyone,

I'm planning on heading north very soon. I want to either live in Montana or the Yukon. Montana would be preferable as I don't have a pass port so I would need to sneak over the border to Canada.

I'm looking for somewhere that is wooded with a nearby mountain or lake/stream. I'd like to have maybe a small town nearby within 15-20 miles. I plan on making a permanent shelter so this needs to be somewhere I can camp for the long term.

If anyone is interested in joining me there are few things you should know first. I'm a naturalist and survivalist so I don't make many trips to civilization. You would have to be comfortable with living long term in the wilderness and doing things such as hunting , gathering and hand crafting tools and structures. Simply put this isn't for the weak.

I look forward to hearing from you.

~The FU


----------



## CrashTestNDozer (Jul 29, 2016)

I would recommend Yaak, MT area... Give it a look. I know a lot is Forest Service land, which isn't Ideal, but I lived in that area, in the Kootenai Mountains and it is possible.


----------



## Ranger (Sep 2, 2016)

If you haven't gone already Id recommend against Yukon since you don't have a passport and couldn't work without a visa if you needed money, besides fall is settling in and unless you've got mad bush skills your not going to make it through a Yukon winter. Take this advice from someone who has actually spent a full winter there in a tent, its a harder life than you might think.


----------



## jojoofu (Sep 5, 2016)

Ranger said:


> If you haven't gone already Id recommend against Yukon since you don't have a passport and couldn't work without a visa if you needed money, besides fall is settling in and unless you've got mad bush skills your not going to make it through a Yukon winter. Take this advice from someone who has actually spent a full winter there in a tent, its a harder life than you might think.



I know it's harsh which is exactly why I chose it. You get a better cut of people who are rough and tough when the stakes are higher. Keep in mind I was literally raised on a farm and I used to camp outdoors on the Canadian border when I lived in Michigan during the winter which is -5.

I'm also considering purchasing property. Where I land I'm building permanent shelters. I'm not going to live in a tent in sub zero temperatures that would be asking for trouble.


----------



## Ranger (Sep 5, 2016)

Well that's good life experience and you'll have lots of motivation when its -45 Are you up here already?


----------



## jojoofu (Sep 5, 2016)

Ranger said:


> Well that's good life experience and you'll have lots of motivation when its -45 Are you up here already?


No , I'm not coming up until probably February 2017. I want to wait until the warmer months. When I first arrive I plan on rooming for a few months while I scout out spot and set things up.

I was looking at property but every where I find that is secluded comes as a bulk deal where they want you to purchase an entire ranch for some millions of dollars. I only want a few acres. I might purchase a property by a city then set up my illegal camp away from the property.

Basically I want an off the grid , no deed / no electric , bug out type location. I own three properties in Florida but if you think snow is rough try spending a summer in the swamp. It's beyond miserable. I couldn't do it again. I'd rather light fires all night then sweat all night.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Oct 30, 2016)

jojoofu said:


> No , I'm not coming up until probably February 2017. I want to wait until the warmer months. When I first arrive I plan on rooming for a few months while I scout out spot and set things up.
> 
> I was looking at property but every where I find that is secluded comes as a bulk deal where they want you to purchase an entire ranch for some millions of dollars. I only want a few acres. I might purchase a property by a city then set up my illegal camp away from the property.
> 
> Basically I want an off the grid , no deed / no electric , bug out type location. I own three properties in Florida but if you think snow is rough try spending a summer in the swamp. It's beyond miserable. I couldn't do it again. I'd rather light fires all night then sweat all night.



Cold camping is so much better no bugs or snakes...hate sweating in a tent or getting eaten alive by Skeeter's.


----------



## jojoofu (Oct 31, 2016)

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> Cold camping is so much better no bugs or snakes...hate sweating in a tent or getting eaten alive by Skeeter's.



I'm actually already up here. I decided the cold would be better because the bears are sleeping. I'm just setting up a spot then taking a bus back to Florida. I have to transition myself back into cold weather. I've been living in Florida for about 3 years now. My body thinks 70 degrees cold 

I personally love the cold weather. I just need time to adapt to it again.

I slept outside in a tent in Florida for 2 years so I know all about the pain of heat. I would never do that again.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Nov 2, 2016)

Man sounds great I'm just not sure I'm strong enough to go that hardcore ive grown really soft gonna take awhile to toughen up


----------



## jojoofu (Nov 2, 2016)

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> Man sounds great I'm just not sure I'm strong enough to go that hardcore ive grown really soft gonna take awhile to toughen up



I actually just got back from Montana. I went marked two spots and left. I'm not ready for the cold. I have to readjust. Florida has made me thin blooded. I just stepped off the bus today and I'm back in Jacksonville , FL. I plan on heading west to slab city next. I'm broke so I won't be taking the bus. I'm either going to hitch or do some bicycle touring.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Nov 2, 2016)

jojoofu said:


> I actually just got back from Montana. I went marked two spots and left. I'm not ready for the cold. I have to readjust. Florida has made me thin blooded. I just stepped off the bus today and I'm back in Jacksonville , FL. I plan on heading west to slab city next. I'm broke so I won't be taking the bus. I'm either going to hitch or do some bicycle touring.



Right on. Slabs sounds like a really cool place! If I get evicted/evict myself I might head there as long as I still have some stamps to get food.

I know I don't want to be in the NW in winter in my condition and poor gear situation. I've been domesticated way to long.

Good luck man be careful!!


----------

